# Awareness Training (While Blindfolded)



## Yamabushii (Sep 24, 2022)

Greetings,

I am a Ninpo/Modern Combatives instructor. Here is a video of my assistant instructor and I facing off against each other in a blind folded drill during a workshop about a year back. I am in the green gi closer to the camera. A little bit of context: this type of training is referred to as "anchuken" which is a type of training utilized to help people hone their senses. It's not always blind folded or in the dark as there are various ways to perform these kinds of drills, but in this instance, the idea of this drill is to learn to trust all your senses except sight. The rules are each participant begins on opposite sides after getting spun around X number of times. Both participants are handed belts which they have to use to tag the other person just once to get them out. Everyone watching does their best to remain as quiet as possible. The round is over when one person tags the other with their belt. 

I just discovered this section of the forum so I thought I would share something.


----------



## geezer (Sep 24, 2022)

Watching them blindfold you and spin you around before starting reminded me of similar drills that I trained as a child. But they involved donkey tails and piñatas and always ended with candy.  

IMO blindfolded training involving various forms of _contact training_ such as clinch-work, grappling, and blindfolded chi-sau are very useful.

I'm not so sure about stalking opponents in a darkened room, but then I've developed a hearing loss over the years and since having COVID, I don't smell my training partners as strongly as I used too ...and frankly, that's a blessing!


----------



## Holmejr (Sep 24, 2022)

We do a two man drill called tapi tapi with both stick and knife and we often do it blindfolded. Great sensitivity and reaction drill.


----------



## Hyoho (Sep 25, 2022)

geezer said:


> Watching them blindfold you and spin you around before starting reminded me of similar drills that I trained as a child. But they involved donkey tails and piñatas and always ended with candy.


But it wasnt a drill. It was kids game.


----------



## Jimmythebull (Sep 25, 2022)

Only ever really seen it in WT @ 1:20


----------



## Yamabushii (Sep 25, 2022)

geezer said:


> Watching them blindfold you and spin you around before starting reminded me of similar drills that I trained as a child. But they involved donkey tails and piñatas and always ended with candy.
> 
> IMO blindfolded training involving various forms of _contact training_ such as clinch-work, grappling, and blindfolded chi-sau are very useful.
> 
> I'm not so sure about stalking opponents in a darkened room, but then I've developed a hearing loss over the years and since having COVID, I don't smell my training partners as strongly as I used too ...and frankly, that's a blessing!



We also do blind folded grappling. I have an issue with my hearing as well but unfortunately my sense of smell has gotten stronger


----------



## Yamabushii (Sep 25, 2022)

Jimmythebull said:


> Only ever really seen it in WT @ 1:20



The drill is obviously very different but the idea is the same. There's certainly a benefit in learning to train by focusing on senses other than eye sight.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Sep 25, 2022)

Jimmythebull said:


> Only ever really seen it in WT @ 1:20


Too bad MMA wasn't around sooner.  I wonder if he would have trained the same way.


----------



## Jimmythebull (Sep 25, 2022)

JowGaWolf said:


> Too bad MMA wasn't around sooner.  I wonder if he would have trained the same way.


No idea but I remember he spoke later on about mma in a positive light...he had a little argument with the Gracies too ,& they were supposed to fight. Not really sure what happened.


----------



## geezer (Sep 25, 2022)

geezer said:


> Watching them blindfold you and spin you around before starting reminded me of similar drills that I trained as a child. But they involved donkey tails and piñatas and always ended with candy.





Jimmythebull said:


> Only ever really seen it in WT @ 1:20


No, it is very common ...well at least it _used to be_ a common way to practice in WT/WC/VT back in the 80s and 90s. 

We only donned blindfolds for demos though. In routine training one partner just shuts his eyes. The other keeps his eyes open so you don't slam into something. I suppose you could cheat but _why?_ I mean it was_ training_, right? You are trying to get better. Besides, you quickly discover that once contact is made, you don't really need your eyes.

My old sifu, LT, did warn us not to do this "overmuch" since visual clues need to be trained as well, even when you are in contact with your opponent.


----------



## geezer (Sep 25, 2022)

JowGaWolf said:


> Too bad MMA wasn't around sooner.  I wonder if he would have *trained the same way*.


Not exactly. MMA changed the game for everybody. But chi sau? It is still useful. Check out coaches like Alan Orr.


----------



## geezer (Sep 25, 2022)

Hyoho said:


> But it wasnt a drill. It was kids game.


Tell that to the donkey!

...and as far as piñatas go, check this one out:






The "Bob" dummy has nothing on the "Bruce"!  Heck he even has "Chucks!"


----------



## geezer (Sep 25, 2022)

Holmejr said:


> We do a two man drill called tapi tapi with both stick and knife and we often do it blindfolded. Great sensitivity and reaction drill.


With a knife? A blunt trainer I hope!    

...I'd love to see a videoclip!!!


----------



## Jimmythebull (Sep 25, 2022)

geezer said:


> , it is very common ...well at least it _used to be_ a common way to practice in WT/WC/VT back in the 80s and 90s.


Yes I saw it in the 90s. Not sure if it's done nowadays by the EWTO...kernsprecht's "Blitz defence " 🙄


----------



## JowGaWolf (Sep 25, 2022)

Push hands does it blind folded.  I've done it a couple of time.  Just to see what it's like.  Sensitivity training is a good thing.  I will want to ask the MMA guy to do push hands with me, but will gain what I gain.


Jimmythebull said:


> No idea but I remember he spoke later on about mma in a positive light...he had a little argument with the Gracies too ,& they were supposed to fight. Not really sure what happened.


Maybe he went a few rounds with someone from the BJJ camp and just didn't say.


----------



## Jimmythebull (Sep 25, 2022)

JowGaWolf said:


> Maybe he went a few rounds with someone from the BJJ camp and just didn't say.


Doubt it. He was a bit cocky as a younger guy but could back it up. I saw Interviews where he spoke about insults going back and forward with them. To be fair I've never seen the Gracies comments on it so I don't know.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Sep 25, 2022)

geezer said:


> Not exactly. MMA changed the game for everybody. But chi sau? It is still useful. Check out coaches like Alan Orr.


Alan Orr looks like his training is MMA informed.

By this I simply mean that it is shaped with the experience of having to fight someone who who has fought againt mma.


----------



## Hyoho (Sep 27, 2022)

Yamabushii said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I am a Ninpo/Modern Combatives instructor. Here is a video of my assistant instructor and I facing off against each other in a blind folded drill during a workshop about a year back. I am in the green gi closer to the camera. A little bit of context: this type of training is referred to as "anchuken" which is a type of training utilized to help people hone their senses. It's not always blind folded or in the dark as there are various ways to perform these kinds of drills, but in this instance, the idea of this drill is to learn to trust all your senses except sight. The rules are each participant begins on opposite sides after getting spun around X number of times. Both participants are handed belts which they have to use to tag the other person just once to get them out. Everyone watching does their best to remain as quiet as possible. The round is over when one person tags the other with their belt.
> 
> I just discovered this section of the forum so I thought I would share something.


You already spammed reddit with this. We all did it as kids with pin the tail on the donkey and blind mans buff. Now you want adults to do it?


----------



## Oily Dragon (Sep 27, 2022)

Jimmythebull said:


> Doubt it. He was a bit cocky as a younger guy but could back it up. I saw Interviews where he spoke about insults going back and forward with them. To be fair I've never seen the Gracies comments on it so I don't know.


The short short version is he said the Gracies were all about money and not honorable, they called him a chicken.

He was going to do a Gracie challenge and then the scheduling didn't work out.

Keep in mind this is after he had already dealt drama with a certain Wing Chun lineage.  Who needs this kind of stuff in their lives.

He had the skills though.  Seeing him fight Royce Gracie, who knows who would have won?  That would have been a really cool fight.


----------



## Jimmythebull (Sep 28, 2022)

Oily Dragon said:


> The short short version is he said the Gracies were all about money and not honorable, they called him a chicken.
> 
> He was going to do a Gracie challenge and then the scheduling didn't work out.
> 
> ...


I'm glad he eventually went his own way & left the EWTO.  He definitely was good as was gracie, who knows.


----------



## tkdroamer (Sep 29, 2022)

geezer said:


> Watching them blindfold you and spin you around before starting reminded me of similar drills that I trained as a child. But they involved donkey tails and piñatas and always ended with candy.
> 
> IMO blindfolded training involving various forms of _contact training_ such as clinch-work, grappling, and blindfolded chi-sau are very useful.
> 
> I'm not so sure about stalking opponents in a darkened room, but then I've developed a hearing loss over the years and since having COVID, I don't smell my training partners as strongly as I used too ...and frankly, that's a blessing!


Fully agree. This took me back to nights of frog hunting and creek fishing with no light. You learn very quickly to react to what is around you. You can literally 'feel' your environment.


----------



## Jimmythebull (Sep 29, 2022)

tkdroamer said:


> frog hunting


did you catch a bull frog?


----------



## Yamabushii (Sep 29, 2022)

Hyoho said:


> You already spammed reddit with this. We all did it as kids with pin the tail on the donkey and blind mans buff. Now you want adults to do it?



You clearly have the wrong person. I've never made a single post on Reddit.


----------



## Yamabushii (Sep 29, 2022)

Hyoho said:


> But it wasnt a drill. It was kids game.



You're missing the point of the drill and, based on your other comments in the thread, you're trying hard to get some attention so I'll respond to you. 

What we are NOT doing:
- randomly swinging to hit your opponent like a piñata
- training to develop a super power
- training to fight villains while blindfolded

What we ARE doing:
- learning to trust senses other than just eye sight
- learning to calm your mind when any noise can be a distraction
- learning to feel/figure out someone's proximity to you in places where there is poor light

Yes, many of us would be blind folded and hit piñatas as children. Thanks for your constant reminders. Did everyone continue to train that way as they grew up? Did you?

For someone who has claimed to teach for 40 years in Japan, it's surprising you first wouldn't approach a new concept with questions instead of accusations instead. Or...is it that you can't teach an old dog new tricks?


----------



## geezer (Sep 29, 2022)

Yamabushii said:


> What we ARE doing:
> - learning to trust senses other than just eye sight
> - learning to calm your mind when any noise can be a distraction
> - learning to feel/figure out someone's proximity to you in places where there is poor light





Yamabushii said:


> Yes, many of us would be blind folded and hit piñatas as children.


What I learned playing_ Pin the tail on the Donkey: _You can see just enough looking down your nose through gaps in the blindfold to win. And if you don't, you can bet that Johnny James will!

As for _piñatas_, better just miss if you´ve got the blindfold on. The bystanders who can see get the most candy when the thing breaks open!


----------



## Oily Dragon (Sep 29, 2022)

I've got a good game for training awareness.

Huaquan (划拳).  700+ year old game (probably 2,000+), can also be played blindfolded.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Sep 29, 2022)

Jimmythebull said:


> did you catch a bull frog?


Mmm tasty!


----------



## Yamabushii (Sep 29, 2022)

geezer said:


> What I learned playing_ Pin the tail on the Donkey: _You can see just enough looking down your nose through gaps in the blindfold to win. And if you don't, you can bet that Johnny James will!
> 
> As for _piñatas_, better just miss if you´ve got the blindfold on. The bystanders who can see get the most candy when the thing breaks open!
> View attachment 28970



Congrats!


----------



## tkdroamer (Sep 29, 2022)

Jimmythebull said:


> did you catch a bull frog?


Many, many times.


----------



## Jimmythebull (Sep 30, 2022)

tkdroamer said:


> Many, many times.


You have these too don't you. Imagine this biting you


----------



## Jimmythebull (Sep 30, 2022)

Holy **** they're laughing about it but this could have been very dangerous 🐢


----------



## tkdroamer (Sep 30, 2022)

Jimmythebull said:


> You have these too don't you. Imagine this biting you


Occasionally. See them more in ponds and lakes.


----------



## Jimmythebull (Sep 30, 2022)

tkdroamer said:


> Occasionally. See them more in ponds and lakes.


turtle soup?


----------



## tkdroamer (Sep 30, 2022)

Jimmythebull said:


> turtle soup?


Been a while, but yes. I had a cousin that made the sweetest turtle soup with noodles.


----------



## Jimmythebull (Sep 30, 2022)

tkdroamer said:


> Been a while, but yes. I had a cousin that made the sweetest turtle soup with noodles.


haha...


----------



## Oily Dragon (Sep 30, 2022)

Jimmythebull said:


> turtle soup?


Oh yeah.  I think you may have just violated the TOS with that reference...


----------



## Jimmythebull (Sep 30, 2022)

Oily Dragon said:


> Oh yeah.  I think you may have just violated the TOS with that reference...


why ?


----------



## Oily Dragon (Sep 30, 2022)

Jimmythebull said:


> why ?







__





						Urban Dictionary: Turtle Soup
					

A code word for sexual intercourse. It can be used at parties to communicate between friends in front of females and they will have no clue as to what you are talking about. You can never get full off of turtle soup and it always leaves you wanting more.




					www.urbandictionary.com


----------



## Jimmythebull (Sep 30, 2022)

Oily Dragon said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks you just educated me


----------



## Oily Dragon (Sep 30, 2022)

Jimmythebull said:


> thanks you just educated me


It's a joke from a 30 year old romance novel.


----------



## Jimmythebull (Sep 30, 2022)

Oily Dragon said:


> It's a joke from a 30 year old romance novel.


ahhh.... the dirty ones?


----------



## tkdroamer (Sep 30, 2022)

Jimmythebull said:


> thanks you just educated me


Yeah, this conversation just went a totally different direction. I have never heard that reference before.


----------



## Jimmythebull (Sep 30, 2022)

tkdroamer said:


> Yeah, this conversation just went a totally different direction. I have never heard that reference before.


Made me laugh though 😁😄


----------



## JowGaWolf (Sep 30, 2022)

Jimmythebull said:


> Holy **** they're laughing about it but this could have been very dangerous 🐢


Those things are dangerous.


----------



## Oily Dragon (Sep 30, 2022)

Jimmythebull said:


> ahhh.... the dirty ones?


It's very ribald.


----------



## tkdroamer (Sep 30, 2022)

JowGaWolf said:


> Those things are dangerous.


Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Sep 30, 2022)

Jimmythebull said:


> You have these too don't you. Imagine this biting you


That’s not even a big one.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Sep 30, 2022)

Jimmythebull said:


> haha...


It’s excellent.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Sep 30, 2022)

Oily Dragon said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF?


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Sep 30, 2022)

Jimmythebull said:


> thanks you just educated me


Me too.


----------



## Jimmythebull (Oct 1, 2022)

Wing Woo Gar said:


> It’s excellent.


I've watched this guys channel a few times. Cooks some crazy stuff..even Bull heads 🤣




Meanwhile in the USA...actually a lot of meat & looks tasty


----------



## tkdroamer (Oct 1, 2022)

Wing Woo Gar said:


> That’s not even a big one.


No, but it is big enough. See the barb on the end of it snoot?


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Oct 1, 2022)

tkdroamer said:


> No, but it is big enough. See the barb on the end of it snoot?


Oh definitely a keeper. Just saying that for folks who don’t know. They can get giant as I’m sure you know.


----------



## Jimmythebull (Oct 1, 2022)

Wing Woo Gar said:


> Oh definitely a keeper. Just saying that for folks who don’t know. They can get giant as I’m sure you know.


I'm sure I saw a video where one attacked an Alligator or croc...


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Oct 1, 2022)

Jimmythebull said:


> I've watched this guys channel a few times. Cooks some crazy stuff..even Bull heads 🤣
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eeew!  bullheads I consider inedible in all except emergency situations. It is on a life and death list of things I could eat if I absolutely had to, like fungi and bell peppers.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Oct 1, 2022)

Jimmythebull said:


> I'm sure I saw a video where one attacked an Alligator or croc...


Oh I took care of one named Hoss that was 90 lbs. and had a musket ball removed from his shell. It was discovered when we radiographer him. His age was estimated at 130 years in 1990. He also had a veritable garden growing on his back. I have little doubt he could remove a hand or foot in a single bite.


----------



## Jimmythebull (Oct 1, 2022)

Wing Woo Gar said:


> Eeew!  bullheads I consider inedible in all except emergency situations. It is on a life and death list of things I could eat if I absolutely had to, like fungi and bell peppers.





Wing Woo Gar said:


> Eeew!  bullheads I consider inedible in all except emergency situations. It is on a life and death list of things I could eat if I absolutely had to, like fungi and bell peppers.


He's great...haha


----------



## Jimmythebull (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Hyoho (Oct 2, 2022)

Yamabushii said:


> You're missing the point of the drill and, based on your other comments in the thread, you're trying hard to get some attention so I'll respond to you.
> 
> What we are NOT doing:
> - randomly swinging to hit your opponent like a piñata
> ...


I didn't miss the point at all. Me trying to get attention? Why would you even post a thing like this where there some people doing and teaching for well over half a decade. As a professional we try every trick in the book to try and raise the level of our students. Now if you put a guy in the middle and surrounded him with 10 others attacking you would have my attention. Me teaching in Japan over 40 years is well known fact to many as are my credentials. As a resident for sure a don't need a reality check as to what's legit and recognized there.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Oct 2, 2022)

Jimmythebull said:


> He's great...haha


Oh I thought you meant a bullhead catfish…


----------



## Gyakuto (Oct 3, 2022)

Something similar here.


----------



## Jimmythebull (Oct 3, 2022)

Wing Woo Gar said:


> Oh I thought you meant a bullhead catfish…


is it tasty ?


----------



## Hyoho (Oct 3, 2022)

Gyakuto said:


> Something similar here.


I remember years ago avoiding a cut that was coming from Soke that was to stop a centimeter off the ground before he actually committed physically. Not too difficult with years of sword training to be able to sense things. But he gave me hell for it because the technique I did was supposed to respond an already committed physical attack.  Not some kind of sixth sense.

 A definite don't do with blade. If you are already in Jodan you don't bring it back even more before cutting. As far as a shinai is concerned. it makes a noise. Not discernable in an active dojo but in a silent room it's noisy. Secondly and as I teach my new students putting a very serious effort, cutting with a shinai weighs less that an umbrella. If you hold it above you head and drop it gravity will take it down faster than you can ever cut. Same applies to real blade. As you become experience it will be effortless.


----------



## Jimmythebull (Oct 3, 2022)

Hyoho said:


> I remember years ago avoiding a cut that was coming from Soke that was to stop a centimeter off the ground before he actually committed physically. Not too difficult with years of sword training to be able to sense things. But he gave me hell for it because the technique I did was supposed to respond an already committed physical attack.  Not some kind of sixth sense.
> 
> A definite don't do with blade. If you are already in Jodan you don't bring it back even more before cutting. As far as a shinai is concerned. it makes a noise. Not discernable in an active dojo but in a silent room it's noisy. Secondly and as I teach my new students putting a very serious effort, cutting with a shinai weighs less that an umbrella. If you hold it above you head and drop it gravity will take it down faster than you can ever cut. Same applies to real blade. As you become experience it will be effortless.


what is your art?


----------



## Hyoho (Oct 3, 2022)

Jimmythebull said:


> I've watched this guys channel a few times. Cooks some crazy stuff..even Bull heads 🤣
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In Japan in the specialized restaurants they bring you the blood first to drink in sake. Secondly is snapping turtle sashimi. A very greyish red meat. On the plate was the kidneys and a still beating heart! Next was kara age (fried in batter). A good taste but the little rounded bones reminded me of a human. Lastly a clear soup. As the senior I got the best one with the head floating on the top! I had covered the heart up with shiso nettle leaf. As we left the restaurant I uncovered it to see it "still beating".

We had a faculty head that always tried to take us to 'different' restaurants. This time he surpassed himself. Far worse than the one were we drank live fish in a wine glass and ate sparrows.


----------



## Hyoho (Oct 3, 2022)

Jimmythebull said:


> what is your art?


Kendo Kodansha. Kage no Ryu Batto Jutsu Shihan, HNIR Menkyo.


----------



## Jimmythebull (Oct 3, 2022)

Hyoho said:


> Kendo Kodansha. Kage no Ryu Batto Jutsu Shihan, HNIR Menkyo.


so it´s all sword stuff? excuse my ignorance but i´ve never heard of the other ryu. 
I´ve always respected Kendo, never tried it but always liked watching it


----------



## Ivan (Oct 3, 2022)

Yamabushii said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I am a Ninpo/Modern Combatives instructor. Here is a video of my assistant instructor and I facing off against each other in a blind folded drill during a workshop about a year back. I am in the green gi closer to the camera. A little bit of context: this type of training is referred to as "anchuken" which is a type of training utilized to help people hone their senses. It's not always blind folded or in the dark as there are various ways to perform these kinds of drills, but in this instance, the idea of this drill is to learn to trust all your senses except sight. The rules are each participant begins on opposite sides after getting spun around X number of times. Both participants are handed belts which they have to use to tag the other person just once to get them out. Everyone watching does their best to remain as quiet as possible. The round is over when one person tags the other with their belt.
> 
> I just discovered this section of the forum so I thought I would share something.


Training like this is used for weightlifting and powerlifting too - not sure how common it is anymore, but it was a good way to focus on your technique. Having mirrors everywhere in commercial gyms is more of a detriment than people realize. Gym rats end up focusing more on the pump and the aesthetic, and even if they are looking at their technique, they only consider what they see; not to mention how unnatural it is to correct something when you are looking at a flipped version of it.

I do not remember why, but in the book I read mentioning this it stressed it was crucial to use blindfolds, and not try to do similar training in dark environments or with your eyes closed.

As for the application in martial arts exercises, there are pretty famous grapplers who train with their eyes closed, I know of a Professor Noel Thompson at Coast Academy in New Zealand is a proponent for it and make his students roll with their eyes shut - I still believe blindfolds are preferable.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Oct 3, 2022)

Jimmythebull said:


> is it tasty ?


Oh no it’s awful! They smell bad as soon as you pull them from water.


----------



## Jared Traveler (Oct 10, 2022)

I don't do drills like the one demonstrated in the op. However I do train hundreds of people every year in captivity survival, where at some point they are hooded for an extended period of time. They certainly have to learn and develop their other senses. However this is more about Intel gathering under duress, without sight. Not about physically resisting.


----------



## Gyakuto (Oct 10, 2022)

An old sword master once told a small group of us that he disapproved of the habit of walking around in public with earphones insitu with loud music playing in them. He suggested that hearing was the primary sense is being aware of one’s surroundings and detecting possible threats. He was, of course, correct. Auditory stimuli take about 9ms to ‘reach the brain’ whereas visual stimuli take a whopping 30ms! However, since up to 60% of our brains are given over to visual processing (Zeki _et al_.) it‘s extremely useful in predicting the change of threat level etc via an additional set of cues. Another vital factor is the ’clock speed’ of one’s basal ganglia, the area of the brain that, amongst other things,  allows you to switch your attention between salient stimuli in one’s environment.

Meanwhile my iPod lies, gathering dust…


----------



## Jimmythebull (Oct 10, 2022)

Gyakuto said:


> An old sword master once told a small group of us that he disapproved of the habit of walking around in public with earphones insitu with loud music playing in them. He suggested that hearing was the primary sense is being aware of one’s surroundings and detecting possible threats. He was, of course, correct. Auditory stimuli take about 9ms to ‘reach the brain’ whereas visual stimuli take a whopping 30ms! However, since up to 60% of our brains are given over to visual processing (Zeki _et al_.) it‘s extremely useful in predicting the change of threat level etc via an additional set of cues. Another vital factor is the ’clock speed’ of one’s basal ganglia, the area of the brain that, amongst other things,  allows you to switch your attention between salient stimuli in one’s environment.
> 
> Meanwhile my iPod lies, gathering dust…


What amazes me is people on bicycles on busy, dangerous roads wearing them.


----------



## Jared Traveler (Oct 10, 2022)

Another zero light training experience was during my SWAT days. Leading a whole team with gear and guns, in line, through a pitch black large room. Working out way to a kem light, while the instructors set up several things in the dark to cause noise. Like trip wires and obstacles. That was more about going super slow and feeling our way through it.


----------



## Darren (Oct 10, 2022)

Yamabushii said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I am a Ninpo/Modern Combatives instructor. Here is a video of my assistant instructor and I facing off against each other in a blind folded drill during a workshop about a year back. I am in the green gi closer to the camera. A little bit of context: this type of training is referred to as "anchuken" which is a type of training utilized to help people hone their senses. It's not always blind folded or in the dark as there are various ways to perform these kinds of drills, but in this instance, the idea of this drill is to learn to trust all your senses except sight. The rules are each participant begins on opposite sides after getting spun around X number of times. Both participants are handed belts which they have to use to tag the other person just once to get them out. Everyone watching does their best to remain as quiet as possible. The round is over when one person tags the other with their belt.
> 
> I just discovered this section of the forum so I thought I would share something.


Do my technique’s with my eyes closed at times, but have equilibrium problems(WHO NEEDS ONE ANYWAY) so have to open my eyes as far as being spun around a couple of times I can’t do that even with my eyes open!!!


----------



## Jimmythebull (Oct 10, 2022)

Jared Traveler said:


> That was more about going super slow and feeling our way through it.


& probably wearing a mask which closes down vision & breathing.


----------



## geezer (Oct 14, 2022)

Gyakuto said:


> Something similar here.


Many years ago I attended an FMA workshop where the instructor set up a "sensitivity challenge" that was somewhat similar to this in concept, and the initial round had similar results with the responder often able to evade the attack.

Then the head instructor quietly took the "strikers" aside into a back room and had them practice non-telegraphic hits a bit more ...after telling them that they were _acting like idiots_ and just enabling a dangerous and false sense of security in their training partners. Furthermore he bluntly stated that if they couldn't hit their partner every time under such conditions, they better seriously _review their technique!_

Then without the defenders knowing anything, they started round two. The results were significantly different. 

BTW that instructor did similar lessons when teaching knife work. Real eye openers.


----------

